# Sunday 7/8/12



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I got tired of this potlicker trying to eat trout off my stringer Sunday morning. I tied on a Super Spook, worked it right in front of her, & she couldn't resist. It was a pretty good fight on #10 P-Line, but I finally wore her down. I decided to take her out to protect all you Galveston wade fishermen.


----------

